# ISPConfig3: Sonderzeichen im Passwort



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich kann in dem Passwort für einen z.B. FTP oder Shell User keine Sonderzeichen verwenden?

Soweit ich gesehn habe, steht das noch nicht im Bugtracker.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Ich denke nicht dass das das Problem ist, Dein Server kann nicht gehen da Du ihn nach dem perfect Server Guide installiert hast und der dort verwendete FTP Daemon inkompatibel ist.


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Okay, bin ja grad eh am neuinstallieren.

Allerdings ging der Login per SSH auch nicht mit dem Sonderzeichen. Und nachdem ich das Sonderzeichen aus dem Passwort herausgenommen hatte, ging auch eine FTP Verbindung. Allerings hatte ich ja auf beiden Servern das proftp Installiert...

Aber vielleicht hatet ich auch noch zusätzlich etwas falsch oder es wird ja zusätzlich noch an dem falschen Setup gelegen haben ;-)
Reproduzieren kann ichs jedenfalls jetzt nicht mehr, da beide Server grad neu installiert werden ;-)


----------



## wiseguy (14. Dez. 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich ja zwei neu installierte Server mit laufendem ISPConfig3. Das Passwortproblem gibts allerdings noch immer. Zum einen darf das Passwort wohl nicht mehr als 8 Zeichen haben, sonst geht es nicht mehr (mit normalen Buchstaben probiert). Außerdem gehen einige Sonderzeichen nicht zu verwenden.


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Poste bitte mal um welche Sonderzeichen es sich handelt, ich schau mir das dann mal an.


----------



## wiseguy (14. Dez. 2008)

Und warum bekomme ich eigentlich beim Einloggen den Benutzer webx im Prompt angezeigt?
Ich hab beispielsweise ein Web1. Unter diesem lege ich einen Benutzer user an. Jetzt log ich mich als user ein und sehe folgendes Prompt: web1@meinedomain.de.


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Das liegt daran dass jedes Web einen eigenen systembenutzer hat und der User mit dem Du eingeloggt bist ist ein alias dieses Users.


----------

